# Black Duck



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

We did manage to pull a Black Duck out today!!![siteimg]2495[/siteimg]


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

You and I need to start hunting together.

No ducks, but got my grouse.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

A true trophy in NoDak. Nice job.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I got one two years ago and got i mounted. Dont see too many around here, but i did see one scouting for early season honkers this year.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Very Nice! Are you going to mount the bird?


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

was it banded? ive shot 4 blacks and 3 were banded. i heard they band alot of them


----------

